# 25 caliber 117 gr Hornady SST Bullets



## Finger_Mullet

Any reloaders on here that loads for a 25 caliber rifle? I bought a box of 100 Hornady SST bullets in 25 caliber. I have shot approximately 16 of them and have decided to go back to my old bullet, Hornady Interlock 100 grain. 

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## SmoothLures

It's on my bucket list to get a .25-06. Maybe a .257 Wby if I'm feeling frisky. In .243 I shoot 80 gr Nosler Partitions and they are incredible on deer. I do not care for SSTs. The ones I've seen recovered are just a pile of lead peeled back around copper and do not retain enough weight for me.

I don't shoot Interlocks but the style is definitely great for deer. Taken many with similar soft point projectiles in .30-06.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I have had excellent results from the SST bullets in a 308 and in 270. The SST is the interlock bullet with a plastic tip. That is the only difference. 
I have never recovered one in the 308 or the 270. I have recovered a few 100 interlock bullets that was shot out of the 25-06. They mushroom as expected. The jacket will come off the core on close shots but there is extreme damage around the impact area. 

I shoot a 100 grain partition in my 6mm Remington. I have never recovered a bullet and never lost a deer shot with them. I just can't get my 25-06 to shoot anything over 100 grains as accurate as I like. I went back with the 100 grain interlock and loaded up a few years worth.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## SmoothLures

Finger_Mullet said:


> I have had excellent results from the SST bullets in a 308 and in 270. The SST is the interlock bullet with a plastic tip. That is the only difference.
> I have never recovered one in the 308 or the 270. I have recovered a few 100 interlock bullets that was shot out of the 25-06. They mushroom as expected. The jacket will come off the core on close shots but there is extreme damage around the impact area.
> 
> I shoot a 100 grain partition in my 6mm Remington. I have never recovered a bullet and never lost a deer shot with them. I just can't get my 25-06 to shoot anything over 100 grains as accurate as I like. I went back with the 100 grain interlock and loaded up a few years worth.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Darin


I can see them working great in .270 or 30 cal on our smaller southern deer. It really doesn't take much with good shot placement. I've shot dozens with a .243 and even a couple with a .223. I do prefer the insurance of something like a Partition in smaller calibers. I rarely take out the .300 or .30-06 anymore unless I'm somewhere with a shot past 200 250...which is rare in SC except towards the coast.


----------



## DaBig2na

I shoot 257 Wby mag for my long range shots.. I'm still using a good amount of Remington Extended Range Bullets 122gr that shoot perfectly in that rifle.they haven't been made since the late 90s. I've still got a half of case left.

I shoot out to 400 yds, since I love long shots. I've never been a big fan of Ballistic tip style bullets. If I'm not mistaken the SST is that type of bullet. They tend to break up a great deal on impact.

Your 25-06 is an excellent choice because it it within 300fps from the bore , than my more expensive 257wby ammo. Some kind of bonded bullet i.e. Interloc, partition, corelokt, etc would be your better choice or maybe even a Barnes Bullet. All my rifles shoot something different. I'm looking for penetration and wound channel. I plan on building one (25/06) myself. Being a left handed shooter makes my selection limited. 








Something like this , one of my many 300 plus yard shots. Note the devastating exit wound

When I'm in the woods I use my ole trusty Sako in 308


----------



## DaBig2na

One last thing ... I skinned the hide back to show what the bullet did, just in case if any one is wondering. No the bullet did no blow the hide up like that.


----------



## SloppyTilapia

Looked like chupucabra got ahold of that deer. I as well shoot a 25-06...........have had it for over 15 years and never even really thought of getting another deer rifle. I have entertained the idea of getting a smaller rifle "for my wife"


----------



## js1172

exit from a 160 nosler accubond at 702 yards








I have taken a bunch of long range deer with the accubond, if your rifle likes them they are hard to beat.
js


----------



## js1172

exit from a 160 nosler accubond at 702 yards








I have taken a bunch of long range deer with the accubond, if your rifle likes them they are hard to beat.
js


----------



## DaBig2na

JR... Although impressive ,
The topic was on 25 caliber and the very heaviest I've seen is 122gn. Naturally, a heavier bullet will bigger wound channel.


----------



## js1172

wildcat use to make a 156 gr but you need a fast twist to spin them, my personal favorite for MV of 3000 fps or less in the 25 cal's is the 115 nosler ballistic tip, above 3000 fps the 110 gr accubond is excellent. basicly the same bullet only the accubond is bonded. have used accubonds to take whitetails, coyotes, and bear from <100 yards to way beyond a grand. you don't need a well contructed bullet for the long shots, just one accurate in your rifle, you need a good bullet for those close range high velocity impacts, IMO and experience the accubond is as good as it gets.
js


----------



## surfchunker

still only shoot Sierra GameKing Hollowpoint boattails 90gr in my 25-06, flops them dead in their tracks and always passes thru


----------



## surfchunker

but lately been shooting a 7mm08 with 120 gr bullets and like it, less recoil and still plenty of punch for 150 lb whitetails we have


----------



## Finger_Mullet

surfchunker said:


> but lately been shooting a 7mm08 with 120 gr bullets and like it, less recoil and still plenty of punch for 150 lb whitetails we have


I shoot a 120 grain Sierra Pro Hunter in a 7mm-08. Excellent bullet and I have never recovered one. I also shoot a 154 grain Hornady round nose Interlock in it. 
Both are hand loaded. 

Darin


----------



## jwfishn

js1172 said:


> exit from a 160 nosler accubond at 702 yards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken a bunch of long range deer with the accubond, if your rifle likes them they are hard to beat.
> js


fast 7 ?


----------



## js1172

jwfishn said:


> fast 7 ?


yes, it runs the 160 just under 3600 fps, its called the 7mm Allen Magnum, basically a 7mm/338 Lapua AI.
js


----------



## spydermn

700yrds! I dont even look outside of 300 and for me that is a long shot!


----------



## js1172

its not nearly as hard as most think, you need a good shooting system, a basic knowledge of ballistics, and practice using a reliable method. I've taken 10 year old kids out and let them whack deer at 500-600 yards.
js


----------



## 1BadF350

One of these days I'd like to shoot a deer with one of my 750 grain A-Max rounds out of my AR-50. I'm guessing it will pass right through with no giant gaping hole. I don't think a deer is gonna absorb that much energy from such a large bullet. I've never seen video of anyone actually doing this so my comment is pure speculation at this point.


----------



## js1172

its been done quite a bit. not a pretty sight if you have an impact at high velocity
js


----------



## 1BadF350

js1172 said:


> its been done quite a bit. not a pretty sight if you have an impact at high velocity
> js


Right. I should just stab them in the neck with a loaded round.
I found a few videos on YouTube. Its not that bad. Certainly not blowing them in half like people think. It does look like it helps by "pre-gutting", which I'm all for these days..


----------

